# Who created the VW ad with the sad bus?



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

I recently met someone in advertising who claims he was responsible for the VW ad campaign with the sad bus for Jerry Garcia when he died. Does anyone out there have any info on this or know who was responsible for creating that? 
He also claims to have an original sketch of this in storage. I guess I am trying to find out if this is bogus or if he really was responsible for that. Any VW fans know?


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Who created the VW ad with the sad bus? (menace1930)*








The crying Bus wasn't a VW ad campaign. It was pictured on the cover of Rolling Stone magazine on their report of the passing of Grateful Dead band member Jerry Garcia. The 1960's era hippy fans of the Grateful Dead were often associated with the Volkswagen Beetle and Bus.








I keep meaning to buy one of the crying bus t-shirts but never have as of yet.


_Modified by papa_vw at 2:45 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## quiverpup (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Who created the VW ad with the sad bus? (papa_vw)*

I dont think so. I had a copy of that issue( I'm an old deadhead). The cover had a pic of Garcia, the Bus pic was inside somewhere. I cut it out and framed it. I believe it WAS a VW ad unless it was something RS came up with. The frame I put it in was smaller than page so I lost any copyright etc. info that was on page. Maybe someone else can chime in with info but the cover pic was of Garcia for sure. Anyone?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Who created the VW ad with the sad bus? (quiverpup)*

Guaranteed it _wasn't _a cover (RS subscriber since '72) and guaranteed it _was _a VW ad. I don't recall the ad agency (it wasn't Doyle Dane Bernbach, I'm almost positive, it _might _have been Arnold of Boston) but they deserve a huge pat on the back for the quick thinking. As a Deadhead myself (over 120 shows over the years), I remember exactly where I was August 9, 1995, when I heard about Jerry's passing... driving a rented Trans Am through Miami, when the news came on the radio (was it... SHE radio? Don't remember that. Shocking day...). The ad was so popular, posters were created and sold for quite a while, and I believe may even be collectors' items now. Of course, T-shirts are still available...


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Who created the VW ad with the sad bus? (Boogety Boogety)*

I do know he has worked in advertising for almost 18 years now so this may actually be true. he said he has won awards for 2 different ads. The VW sad bus was the first and then there was another for Schick razors with Andre Agassi. It was the ad when he shaved his head and the ad read Andre/Offdre with the mullet/bald pictures side by side.
Anyway he does claim to have the original sketch from the sad bus in storage. I should see if he will show it to me. That would be a nice collectors item to own.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Who created the VW ad with the sad bus? (quiverpup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quiverpup* »_I dont think so. I had a copy of that issue( I'm an old deadhead). The cover had a pic of Garcia, the Bus pic was inside somewhere. I cut it out and framed it. I believe it WAS a VW ad unless it was something RS came up with. The frame I put it in was smaller than page so I lost any copyright etc. info that was on page. Maybe someone else can chime in with info but the cover pic was of Garcia for sure. Anyone?

Unfortunately, I don't read Rolling Stone magazine but I recall seeing this design within days of Jerry Garcia's passing if I remember correctly. I'm pretty certain it was something developed by Rolling Stone although admittedly I could be mistaken and don't know all the details on it.


_Modified by papa_vw at 11:18 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Who created the VW ad with the sad bus? (menace1930)*

Back in the day, late '70s to late '80s, I interviewed a bunch of ad agencies in NYC for various clients... DDB, Levine-Huntley, BBDO, J Walter Thompson, et al... none outside NYC. I'd be interested to know his story. Ad people are a great bunch of folks.








If he has the original drawing, _wow_... it's not quite the Magna Carta, you know, but _still_... a Deadhead would pay a pretty penny to have it. I'm not talking eBay stuff, either, I'm talking Christie's...


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Who created the VW ad with the sad bus? (Boogety Boogety)*

He lives local to me in Connecticut but has worked in the city his whole career. He has some great stories about ads that he has done and people he has met along the way. He actually just got engaged to a friend of mine and ended up moving in with her. Along with selling his house he actually gave me a 16' moving truck full of furniture he no longer wanted. Unfortunatly that picture wasnt included but I am going to ask him about it.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Who created the VW ad with the sad bus? (menace1930)*

If he _was _involved in the creation or publication of that ad, please, on my behalf and on behalf of innumerable Deadheads, give him a big man hug and my very warmest regards. And if you get that drawing, duude, get it framed and treasure it like the Mona Lisa...


----------



## costaccm (Sep 15, 2000)

So I came across this print that I've been having for about 15 or so years now, and after trying to find some more information on it, this thread came up. I acquired it when I worked for a VW dealership in the mid '90's.

I was curious as to who the artist was and its value. this print is signed Julio Yargas (1/6). However, a Google search of the name comes up empty. 


Any ideas?


----------



## Cbeetle (Dec 16, 2015)

This was an ad in Rolling Stone. Someone on eBay is selling prints of this but I can't find any information on Julio Yargas. Is it Yargas or Vargas. Hard to say if he is the original artist or if this is just a sketched copy of the original. There's a guy down the street with one of these VW buses and I always see him on the side of the road trying to fix it. First thing I thought of when I saw the picture.


----------

